# Duluth Sportsmans Club looking for members. Photos added



## MIKE RAINEY (May 28, 2012)

We have a QDMA club in Hancock Co. We are looking for members that are interested in killing deer over 115 inches. We started the min. of 115 2 years ago, because we were tired of killing 100 inch deer. In 2010 we had a 120 inch 11 pointer killed, and in 2011 we had a 123 inch 9 pointer killed. We have been feeding protein to them for four years, which makes a difference. The 9 pointer I killed last year was the 24 th different buck i saw. I saw 3 different shooters that I couldn't get a shot at. We have our pictures of the deer we have killed on face book. You can go to my face book @ Mike Rainey Jr. And go to Duluth Sportsmans Club to look at them. We have had this club since 1977 and there is no danger of us loosing it we are just looking for people who enjoy the outdoors the same as us to come and join us. We have 1248 acres now which borders the Oconne WMA. If we pick up a few more members there is 265 acres next door that we can pick up and has not been hunted in 2 years. Not counting the WMA we have 6000 acres of clubs that surround us that are on the same page as we are. Last year across from us they killed a 168 inch buck. Across the the creek from us they kill 140's and 150's. In a few years we would like to step our program up. Currently we have 15 members, and could stand 25. On a good weekend we may have 6 people hunting. We have two 50 horse power tractors that we plant 20 food plots a year, with the up keep of the roads and bush hogging. We have always been a very family friendly club we enjoy teaching children how to hunt. These are our rules I go down to the club every 2 weeks to fill the feeders so if you would like to see our club please fill free to contact me. We also have power, water, and satilite. Our dues are $850.00 a year.

1. The club shall elect a Secretary/Treasurer to see the operation of the club.
2. A five member board is to be voted into place to resolve any disputes or rule infractions that might arise.
3Dues are $850.00 a year. The dues are voted on and set on yearly basis by the membership of DSC. The dues will be divided int 2 payments, $425.00 is due Oct. 1st and $425.00 is due March 1st.
4. Children livingin the household must be in school to fall under the family membership guidlines. Children 18 years or older not in school and living in the household must pay a full membership. Kids in active duty in the military hunt forfree the first 4 yearsunder family membership.
5. There will be at least 4 workdays a year. Every member will attend at least 2 of these or pay $100.00. We will also collect $25.00 per member at all work days per member for protien, seed, and diesel fuel.
6. All children hunting must abide by the GA DNR rules for safe hunting and must be supervised by the parent/member in the immediate vicinity.
7. No loaded guns in camp!
8.All lock codes will be changed every year.
9. ATV's must be parked at the gates. ATV's may be used to retrieve deer after everyonehas exited the woods.
10.Everyone must have a min. of 2 stands and 1 can be designated as there primary and off limits. Primary stands have a 100 yard radius.
11. All stands are considered open unless someone has pegged in on it or designated as a primary stand. In any case, please be courteous and try to talk to the stand owner to make sure.

Hunting Fines


12. Guest fees are $25.00 a hunt. Members are responsible for signing in and payments for there guest to an officer of the club prior to the guest hunting. The Member is also responsible for his guest adhearing to the rules and regulations of DSC. If your guest kills a buck it counts as 1 of your bucks for the season and all other antler rules apply.
13. Accidental deer shot with bone showing will be a $500.00 fine, which shall be paid before the member hunts again.
14. Bucks must score 115 inches or more or there will be a $20.00 per inch fine for anything less than that up to $500.00.
15. If a button buck is shot it will cost $50.00, if a second button is killed it will cost $225.00 and all buttons will count as 1 of your bucks.
16. All fines must be paid before you hunt again.

 If you would like to join us and are serious about looking at this club please contact me, and we will be glad to show you the club. You can reach Mike @706-621-2827. Thanks.


----------



## Horns (May 28, 2012)

Nice piece of property here. I have hunted as a guest here in the past.


----------



## glynr329 (Jun 5, 2012)

How many total members will you have?


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jun 11, 2012)

MIKE RAINEY said:


> We have a QDMA club in Hancock Co. We are looking for members that are interested in killing deer over 115 inches. We started the min. of 115 2 years ago, because we were tired of killing 100 inch deer. In 2010 we had a 120 inch 11 pointer killed, and in 2011 we had a 123 inch 9 pointer killed. We have been feeding protein to them for four years, which makes a difference. The 9 pointer I killed last year was the 24 th different buck i saw. I saw 3 different shooters that I couldn't get a shot at. We have our pictures of the deer we have killed on face book. You can go to my face book @ Mike Rainey Jr. And go to Duluth Sportsmans Club to look at them. We have had this club since 1977 and there is no danger of us loosing it we are just looking for people who enjoy the outdoors the same as us to come and join us. We have 1248 acres now which borders the Oconne WMA. If we pick up a few more members there is 265 acres next door that we can pick up and has not been hunted in 2 years. Not counting the WMA we have 6000 acres of clubs that surround us that are on the same page as we are. Last year across from us they killed a 168 inch buck. Across the the creek from us they kill 140's and 150's. In a few years we would like to step our program up. Currently we have 15 members, and could stand 25. On a good weekend we may have 6 people hunting. We have two 50 horse power tractors that we plant 20 food plots a year, with the up keep of the roads and bush hogging. We have always been a very family friendly club we enjoy teaching children how to hunt. These are our rules I go down to the club every 2 weeks to fill the feeders so if you would like to see our club please fill free to contact me. We also have power, water, and satilite. Our dues are $850.00 a year.
> 
> 1. The club shall elect a Secretary/Treasurer to see the operation of the club.
> 2. A five member board is to be voted into place to resolve any disputes or rule infractions that might arise.
> ...



Just noticed I had the wrong Cell # 706-621-2827


----------



## erinsmith (Jun 13, 2012)

is my wife included in the family membership?


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jun 17, 2012)

erinsmith said:


> is my wife included in the family membership?



Yes she would be and any children under the age of 18.


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jun 17, 2012)

MIKE RAINEY said:


> We have a QDMA club in Hancock Co. We are looking for members that are interested in killing deer over 115 inches. We started the min. of 115 2 years ago, because we were tired of killing 100 inch deer. In 2010 we had a 120 inch 11 pointer killed, and in 2011 we had a 123 inch 9 pointer killed. We have been feeding protein to them for four years, which makes a difference. The 9 pointer I killed last year was the 24 th different buck i saw. I saw 3 different shooters that I couldn't get a shot at. We have our pictures of the deer we have killed on face book. You can go to my face book @ Mike Rainey Jr. And go to Duluth Sportsmans Club to look at them. We have had this club since 1977 and there is no danger of us loosing it we are just looking for people who enjoy the outdoors the same as us to come and join us. We have 1248 acres now which borders the Oconne WMA. If we pick up a few more members there is 265 acres next door that we can pick up and has not been hunted in 2 years. Not counting the WMA we have 6000 acres of clubs that surround us that are on the same page as we are. Last year across from us they killed a 168 inch buck. Across the the creek from us they kill 140's and 150's. In a few years we would like to step our program up. Currently we have 15 members, and could stand 25. On a good weekend we may have 6 people hunting. We have two 50 horse power tractors that we plant 20 food plots a year, with the up keep of the roads and bush hogging. We have always been a very family friendly club we enjoy teaching children how to hunt. These are our rules I go down to the club every 2 weeks to fill the feeders so if you would like to see our club please fill free to contact me. We also have power, water, and satilite. Our dues are $850.00 a year.
> 
> 1. The club shall elect a Secretary/Treasurer to see the operation of the club.
> 2. A five member board is to be voted into place to resolve any disputes or rule infractions that might arise.
> ...



Photos from our club .


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jun 23, 2012)

MIKE RAINEY said:


> We have a QDMA club in Hancock Co. We are looking for members that are interested in killing deer over 115 inches. We started the min. of 115 2 years ago, because we were tired of killing 100 inch deer. In 2010 we had a 120 inch 11 pointer killed, and in 2011 we had a 123 inch 9 pointer killed. We have been feeding protein to them for four years, which makes a difference. The 9 pointer I killed last year was the 24 th different buck i saw. I saw 3 different shooters that I couldn't get a shot at. We have our pictures of the deer we have killed on face book. You can go to my face book @ Mike Rainey Jr. And go to Duluth Sportsmans Club to look at them. We have had this club since 1977 and there is no danger of us loosing it we are just looking for people who enjoy the outdoors the same as us to come and join us. We have 1248 acres now which borders the Oconne WMA. If we pick up a few more members there is 265 acres next door that we can pick up and has not been hunted in 2 years. Not counting the WMA we have 6000 acres of clubs that surround us that are on the same page as we are. Last year across from us they killed a 168 inch buck. Across the the creek from us they kill 140's and 150's. In a few years we would like to step our program up. Currently we have 15 members, and could stand 25. On a good weekend we may have 6 people hunting. We have two 50 horse power tractors that we plant 20 food plots a year, with the up keep of the roads and bush hogging. We have always been a very family friendly club we enjoy teaching children how to hunt. These are our rules I go down to the club every 2 weeks to fill the feeders so if you would like to see our club please fill free to contact me. We also have power, water, and satilite. Our dues are $850.00 a year.
> 
> 1. The club shall elect a Secretary/Treasurer to see the operation of the club.
> 2. A five member board is to be voted into place to resolve any disputes or rule infractions that might arise.
> ...



More photos added. This is 3 pics out of 778 that I got in 2 weeks. I had 12 different bucks on 2 cameras.


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Dec 31, 2012)

Still looking for members!


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there a campsite?Power/water?If so,any additional cost?


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Dec 31, 2012)

CBqakNflats said:


> Is there a campsite?Power/water?If so,any additional cost?



There is a campsite, power, water, and satilite no extra charge.


----------



## cr4zygui (Jan 2, 2013)

How is the hog population?


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jan 6, 2013)

Last call for anyone wanting to join our club!  We have better pic in the hunting section under Duluth Sportsman Club Strikes Again. I will not be back on the computer until next Sunday. WE have several people coming to our meeting on Jan 12th, and I thank all of those that  have contacted me. I am confident that we will have our membership full next weekend. I had 4 confirms this weekend. Thanks again to all I have talked to.


----------

